# La famosa librería inpout32.dll para puerto paralelo



## Meta (Jul 28, 2010)

Hola:

He entregado el manual del puerto paralelo y me han comentado algunos usuarios que en la versión para Windows Vista/7 no funciona la famosa inpout32.dll, es sólo para Windows XP sea de 32 ó 64 bits.

En la página del autor original de la librería es esta.
http://logix4u.net/Legacy_Ports/Parallel_Port/Inpout32.dll_for_Windows_98/2000/NT/XP.html

Ahí no veo que actualicen ya para los nuevos Windows. He encontrado otra que si actualizan que es esta otra y si funciona para el Windows 7 32 y 64 bits cuya respectiva versión es la 1.2.0.0 de la .dll.
http://www.highrez.co.uk/Downloads/InpOut32/default.htm

Si han probado el programa que viene en el manual indicado arriba con Windows 7 y las nuevas dll de 64 bits que me lo confirmen, por favor, de paso actualizaré el manual.

Saludo.


----------



## NahuelS (Ene 22, 2011)

No, no funciona, lo probe en windows 7 ultimate y no funciona.


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 23, 2011)

Ese es el lado malo de Win*O**: los programas anteriores pierden en algun grado, compatibilidad con la nueva version.
Ahora tienes que esperar que saquen una libreria compatible con esa version.


----------



## Meta (Ene 23, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> Ahora tienes que esperar que saquen una libreria compatible con esa version.



En este caso no es por las nuevas versiones de Windows, sino del paso a 32 a 64 Bits. No parace tener intención de hacer más versiones de esta DLL, llevan desde el 2008 sin hacer nada.


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 23, 2011)

Che, revisen la página de los desarrolladores que hicieron la api original. Ellos mismos tienen una version para 64 bits: http://logix4u.net/Legacy_Ports/Parallel_Port/Inpoutx64.dll_for_WIN_XP_64_bit.html

Respecto a win7, a mi me funcionaba perfecto (en la version de 32 bits)...


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 23, 2011)

Meta dijo:


> En este caso no es por las nuevas versiones de Windows, sino del paso a 32 a 64 Bits . . .



Un computador con Win7 se 64 bits tiene en el directorio raiz de C, dos carpetas para instalar los programas por defecto, llamadas "Archivos de programa":



"Archivos de programa": aca son instalados los programas con la estructura de 64 bits.
"Archivos de programa (x86)": aca son instalados los programas con la estructura de 32 bits.
 
Las incompatibilidades se deben a que cada version nueva, esta mas restringida que las anteriores, solamente para impedir las fallas en la seguridad del sistema.


----------

